# KA24DE Best Of The Best Turbo Kit??



## Gunnin' 240sx (Jun 9, 2004)

I've searched and searched and searched and searched. RealNissan.com is not workin. F Max turbo kits what I've seen only have the 95-98 plus they cost $3599. XS sells it for $4199. IAP Stage 1 turbo kit sells for $3299. I wanna know what's the cheapest kit or the kit that produces the most hp. I only got $2500 so far saved up I can save up for the IAP or F Max. Is building a turbo kit cheaper? If so what turbo should I use Garrett?


----------



## Neji (Jun 6, 2004)

Gunnin' 240sx said:


> I've searched and searched and searched and searched. RealNissan.com is not workin. F Max turbo kits what I've seen only have the 95-98 plus they cost $3599. XS sells it for $4199. IAP Stage 1 turbo kit sells for $3299. I wanna know what's the cheapest kit or the kit that produces the most hp. I only got $2500 so far saved up I can save up for the IAP or F Max. Is building a turbo kit cheaper? If so what turbo should I use Garrett?



sr20det & instill w/kit would be about the same price as the XS turbo kit, and the SR engine won't explode on you either... :cheers: 

also, if you REALLY wanted to keep your KA for some reason, it would be tons cheaper to get KA24E pistons and put them in your KA24DE motor... so i've heard, i've never done this myself, but people on this forum say it raises the CR to 11.5:1... thats a good thing.  

A N/A motor isn't a bad thing, but a turbo motor is a better thing.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Neji said:


> sr20det & instill w/kit would be about the same price as the XS turbo kit, and the SR engine won't explode on you either... :cheers:
> 
> also, if you REALLY wanted to keep your KA for some reason, it would be tons cheaper to get KA24E pistons and put them in your KA24DE motor... so i've heard, i've never done this myself, but people on this forum say it raises the CR to 11.5:1... thats a good thing.
> 
> A N/A motor isn't a bad thing, but a turbo motor is a better thing.


not everyone wants an SR20. they are too overrated. they also have a tendancy to blow up. a guy i know just put a hole through the side of his block. every person i know that has an SR, has had problems with it. 

and the compression ratio thing, no one on this forum has said anything about that. you would not get a compression ratio that high unless you get pistons made for that. get a clue noob.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

yes building your own would be much cheaper.fabrication is cheap, but annoying and time consuming usually.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

go CA with goodies


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> go CA with goodies


what do you even know about the CA? tell me everything you know about it. you probably dont know shit.


----------



## walmartemployee (Jun 29, 2004)

wow 93blackser, what's upwith kaptainkrollio?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

walmartemployee said:


> wow 93blackser, what's upwith kaptainkrollio?


he's annoying. he's nothing but another one of these noobs that jumped on the bandwagon and bought a 240. he doesnt know shit either.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

OMFG GOD......stupid ass noobs......why do you have to piss off our good S13 expert? poor 93blackSER is just TIRED of all the friking repetitive dumb questions......thast all give him a break :fluffy:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i'm annoyed with Kaptainkrollio. he's stupid as hell.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> i'm annoyed with Kaptainkrollio. he's stupid as hell.


yeah we have notice that......


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

good. at least i'm not the only one. and he still stands by his story of swerving around the dog in the rain and hit the curb or whatever it was. riiiight. he's just another noob that tried drifting and fucked up.


----------



## walmartemployee (Jun 29, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> good. at least i'm not the only one. and he still stands by his story of swerving around the dog in the rain and hit the curb or whatever it was. riiiight. he's just another noob that tried drifting and fucked up.


lmao


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> not everyone wants an SR20. they are too overrated. they also have a tendancy to blow up. a guy i know just put a hole through the side of his block. every person i know that has an SR, has had problems with it.


Wow really? Man i should get rid of mine now before it explodes! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Joel said:


> Wow really? Man i should get rid of mine now before it explodes! Thanks for the heads up!


haha. everyone from my area has had problems with their SR's. not saying that you wont with any other engine, but i've heard a lot of bad things about the SR compared to other engines. i've also owned a naturally aspirated FWD SR and it was nothing to get excited about.


----------



## Dev/Null (Mar 26, 2004)

If you want a better turbo I think your gonna have to do some bulletproofing.. forged internals , resleeving, ect ... :fluffy:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i actually bought my first 240 before i even knew what drifting was. i dont really even really like drifting. let me ask you this: how many cars have you gone through and how old were you when you destroyed them? and i haven't given wrong info here for a while now...


----------



## walmartemployee (Jun 29, 2004)

Dev/Null said:


> If you want a better turbo I think your gonna have to do some bulletproofing.. forged internals , resleeving, ect ... :fluffy:


forged internals, resleeving, *ect*... that's alot of info you just gave. :loser:


----------



## Dev/Null (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm a post whore ...


----------



## Neji (Jun 6, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> not everyone wants an SR20. they are too overrated. they also have a tendancy to blow up. a guy i know just put a hole through the side of his block. every person i know that has an SR, has had problems with it.
> 
> and the compression ratio thing, no one on this forum has said anything about that. you would not get a compression ratio that high unless you get pistons made for that. get a clue noob.


EDIT: My Search

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=58127&highlight=ka24e+pistons+ka24de

... ass 

i read a lot of shit on this forum, you've been here longer than me and haven't seen theese topics before? who's the noob now?


little bit'a OWNED??!?!1!!


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

swirve out of a dog? lol u newb.... i would of ran the damn thing over...

it's ok. though. u didn't deserve that 240 anyways...just go vote bush. :loser:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Neji said:


> EDIT: My Search
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=58127&highlight=ka24e+pistons+ka24de
> 
> ...


that also isnt true ass.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

JeffForSale said:


> swirve out of a dog? lol u newb.... i would of ran the damn thing over...
> 
> it's ok. though. u didn't deserve that 240 anyways...just go vote bush. :loser:


 and thats why i have another one.  you don't own a 240sx, so leave.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Damn, this forum went to shit!


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> and thats why i have another one.  you don't own a 240sx, so leave.


 you didn't have a 240 for awhile when u crashed it into a dog, oh wait no u didn't u were to pussy to. yet u never left... 

kindof hypocritical if u ask me...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

but i was planning on getting one, you have no intentions of getting a 240sx. And I asked questions and posted help info(most of the time). I never see you post anything but shit.


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

so two ppl in here who dont have 240sx?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

well jeff owns a 240.... in a way. i'll let him tell u guys about it.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Dev/Null said:


> I'm a post whore ...



holy shit your a post slut!!!!!!! damm 9 post!!!!!!! your the G!!! :dumbass:


----------



## Neji (Jun 6, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> that also isnt true ass.


More proof of KA24E pistons in KA24DE morots...

stop making me prove you wrong, ass. I'm not the one trying to start a fight... 

I was stating info and you call me a noob for this...


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

damn blackser of new york, you just got punked. what you gonna do now?


----------

